# Mice singing!



## Kuraudia (Jan 15, 2014)

I was trying to go to sleep last night but I was hearing my girls squeak (don't worry, their fine) and I started thinking about their voices and if they have different pitches and the like. Then I remembered I had done some research for a biology "magazine" and I had found this:
http://discovermagazine.com/2013/oct/09-singing-mice-listen-and-learn#.UwiDyyizfHg
At the bottom of the page you can click on the recording and hear them singing!!
It's really amazing.
I think this could've been the article I read it from: http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/sci/tech/4395664.stm
It tells you how it got discovered and how they make the sounds audible to humans, although it doesn't come with a link or anything to listen to their songs.


----------



## eshes_fantasy (Jan 7, 2014)

very cool


----------



## RedResilience (Feb 4, 2014)

That is so cool! My girls squeak all the time too. XD


----------

